# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Urine + herbalife

## Alex_Skach

I use for 5 years, urine and Herbalife. I feel like a monster, my body get clean and I can lift more. I get energy from urina + herbalife. I have friends, international powerlifters, they also use urine+ herbalife. I do 0.2l urine, morning, day and evening. And I do herbalife morning and evening.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

uh-ohhhhhh

----------

